# I think this was all pieced together, thoughts?



## Robertriley (Jan 13, 2018)

It is badged Rollfast but the clad lased to model A hubs and crank doesn't look familiar.  I'm that it might not be a Rollfast and someone just put what fits on it.  Any thoughts?  It might just end up being a parts bike.  I can use the seat and other part for the future.   Updated photos, the head badge was added and a pair of horizontal holes drilled to add it.  The existing hole are vertical.  Any ideas on the maker of the frame?


----------



## mongeese (Jan 13, 2018)

Just guesses here - not Rollfast
Elgin or westfield ? Pieced together


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 13, 2018)

After taking off the Rollfast badge, it looks like they tapped the holes for It.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Robertriley (Jan 13, 2018)

Serial number 12093.  I don't see any other stamps


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## hellobuddy (Jan 13, 2018)

is that the one from Ebay?


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 13, 2018)

Yes it is


----------



## hellobuddy (Jan 13, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Yes it is




at least the price was real low and there is some clean parts on it.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 13, 2018)

Kinda resembles the junior roadster i Had.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 13, 2018)

It's a Purdy, a Purdy Mutt.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 13, 2018)

I’m saying colson


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 13, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> I’m saying colson



What signs point you that way?  Any guess on the year? Thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm thinking Snyder.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 13, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm thinking Snyder.



Why do your i say that


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 13, 2018)

The thick rear stays that connect to the seat tube is triangular shape for one.. 2  colson  has vertical badge holes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 13, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Why do your i say that





Robertriley said:


> Why do your i say that




BB joints and rear fender bridge. Those don't look like Colson rear forkends(dropouts) to me. Could be wrong tho.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 13, 2018)

it's a Schwinn


----------



## carlitos60 (Jan 15, 2018)

Love the Tires,,,,,!!!!


----------



## gkeep (Jan 15, 2018)

Either way,like a classic Mustang that bike looks fast standing still...


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 18, 2018)

I think it's getting parted.  Keep your eyes open


----------



## Igor (Oct 24, 2018)

Dropput's don't look Columbia.


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 25, 2018)

chainring Davis


----------



## Igor (Oct 25, 2018)

It's a neat looking bike, ride it and have some fun with it, I would.


----------



## skiptooth (Oct 26, 2018)

the sockets in the frame by the crank look like Snyder / rollfast ?


----------



## skiptooth (Oct 26, 2018)

on the plus side you don't have to clean it!! its super clean!!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 10, 2018)

I have seen that #5 chain ring, from the pre-1923 Davis co., on bikes from Excelsior Michigan City, who was once related to the Snyder family.


----------

